# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: REEF-Skim 500 protein skimmer from TMC

## AquaticQuotient.com

The new REEF-Skim range from TMC ticks a lot of boxes on the must-have features list. Dave Wolfenden sees how the 500 model performs.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

